# My FII feels rough...



## Kwayetus (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know what happened. Just got my FII like 2 weeks ago and it was great. Just a while ago I tried changing the tension because people says that helps and it did. Cube got much faster. Popped a bit more but nothing much.

anyway, I just messed around with the tensions and now my cube feels rough when I try to solve it. I loosened the tension but it pops so much and when I tighten it, it feels rough. Is it because of unbalanced tension or something or because it needs lube?

Last question, will petroleum jelly ruin the FII because I don't know where to buy silicone right now.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm, I havn't had any problem with my FII like this. It may of got something stuck in it, or you just need to balance the tension. Take the center caps off and just adjust the tension on all the screws, do some turning and see what happens.
Other then this, maby just clean the pieces?
Just go to a hardware shop and ask if they have any silicone based lubricants.
This probably didn't help much, but I don't know why your FII is playing up.


----------



## Hakan (Jan 24, 2010)

1)Disassemble cube
2)Reset tension (make it equal on all sides)
3)Clean pieces and core
4)Reassemble cube
(5. adjust tension on all sides if needed, _do not_ adjust one side solely!)

If you've used any lubricant other than silicone, disassemble and clean the core as well.

And obviously, buy silicone


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 24, 2010)

@Zane, yeah gotta find a silicone lube.

@Hakan, 

1. Okay
2. How ._. I don't know how to reset or find out if its equal.
3. How do I get inside the hole of the edges, do I wet it with water?
4. K
5. I can do this If I knew how to reset..


----------



## Flicky (Jan 24, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> @Zane, yeah gotta find a silicone lube.
> 
> @Hakan,
> 
> ...



Easiest way is to tighten it as far as it goes.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 24, 2010)

pestvic has a video.

basically, you set all tensions really tight

choose one side

loosen it until you can do a pop

then start to tighten it.

apply to all sides.

(when you start tightening it, use small, tiny, turns until you dont get it to pop. that is your perfect tension.)


----------



## Meisen (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not agree with pestvic's advice at all. His method totally screwed up my cube.

My method is simply to disassemble the cube (only corners and edges), take the centercaps off, and pull on two opposite pieces. The gap between the core and the center piece have to be the same on both pieces, and on the four others ofcourse (just try to remember how big the gap is when you do this on the two remaining pairs).

When you have done this once, you only need to remove the centercaps the next time you want to adjust the cube, cause you know the tension is even.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 24, 2010)

MY method is to disassemble the cube and tighten all six sides all the way until you can't turn the screw anymore. (be careful though, don't over-stress it and strip the core) you need a bit of experience to get it right. loosen all the screws for.....it depends on the screw. if it's type C screw loosen it for exactly one and three quarter turns (it''s the sweetspot of the cube actually), if it's c4u or type a screws loosen itfor three turns. reassemble the cube and adjust all six sides at the same time.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 24, 2010)

There may be the same issue with the type FII that plagued the FI: deterioration. I haven't had mine long enough to see the effects of time, but I imagine the problem hasn't been avoided. What you want to do:

1. Dismantle your cube completely. Take out the core, the screws, everything.
2. Clean your cube. Go through every piece and clean it off. Soap and water is fine for most stickers, but if you're worried, use a damp cloth and really scrub off any gunk (the gunk is invisible for the most part).
3. Let your cube dry.
4. Put your center pieces back on the cube (but not the caps). Make it kinda tight but not too bad. You should still be able to pull the centers away from the core about a millimeter or less. Make every center have the same displacement when you pull on it. This is how you set even tension.
5. Put your cubies back in.
6. Adjust the tension, evenly for all sides, until you have something you like. Your cube will now always have the same tension on every side as long as you adjust every side the same (quarter turns are a good way to measure).
7. Put back on the center caps.
8. Test the cube. Still rough? Go get some silicone. Jig-a-Loo is in every Home Depot I've seen. Food-grade CRC is found in many supermarkets. Hell, Ace Hardware sometimes has Jig-a-Loo. The best part is: they're cheap.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2010)

You can but silicone at basically any hardware store.


----------



## nickvu2 (Jan 24, 2010)

I also think Meisen's method for tensioning is the best way to go.

Out of the box, my FII also felt rough. After taking it apart, I realized one of the washers was not sitting flat. I think the plastic in the center piece wasn't uniform so the washer didn't fit in all the way. The problem was solved by putting in a smaller washer.

Not sure if you have the same problem, but it's something to look out for.


----------



## vancuber (Sep 3, 2010)

When I loosen my tensions, I have the cube assembled, so I can feel what it feels like. I usually leave my last layer side looser because I'm not colour neutral. Also, you can get maru lube online, which apparently works well with fIIs. No silicone spray around? Have you looked for jig a loo? I heard that also works great


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 3, 2010)

vancuber said:


> Have you looked for jig a loo? I heard that also works great



You've heard the truth. Jigaloo works great on the F2. I still can't get good times on it, but it works great.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 3, 2010)

Username: Kwayetus. Last Activity: 03-10-2010 08:52 AM.

I don't think this person will be getting your response, sorry. Make sure you check the date before you bump an old thread. People might get upset when threads are bumped for an unnecessary reason.


----------

